# Bei neuem Fenster, inaktives Fenster "verdunkeln"?



## curunir (22. März 2004)

Hallo,

folgende Problematik. Ich hoffe es kann jemand helfen. Per Link öffne ich ein neues Fenster. Das ist allerdings ohne Rahmen und soll auch so sein. Wie schaffe ich es nun, das daß inaktive Fenster das sich jetzt im Hintergrund befindet verdunkelt solange das Popup-Fenster geöffnet ist. Mit verdunkelt meine Ich das so eine Art Schleier darüber gelegt wird sodas es noch zu erkennen ist. Theoretisch müsste es doch möglich sein. Immerhin erstreckt sich das rahmenlose Popup-Fenster ja über die ganze Seite und die nicht relevanten Bereiche werden transparent dargestellt. Ich hoffe ich habe mich einigermaßen veständlich ausgedrückt.

Viele Grüße, Curunir


----------



## xollo (22. März 2004)

Hi,
probiere mal das hier aus, ich denke du meinst sowas in der Art.

```
<body bgcolor="#000000" onBlur="javascript:document.body.style.filter='Alpha(opacity=10)';"   onFocus="javascript:document.body.style.filter='Alpha(opacity=100)';">
```
ist leider IE only 
Ich glaube für Netscape ist der Befehl "-moz-opacity:1" 
Musst du mal ausprobieren.

gruss xollo


----------

